# Is anyone else not satisfied.....



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

With tyre dressings????? 
I was thinking today whilst dressing my tyres that I have never been completely satisfied with any of the tyre dressings i have used. 
Most look ok initially, some even last longer than a couple of weeks but for the most part they have all been a bit meh
I like a Non glossy OEM type finish with no sling and still looks good after 2 weeks... 
Is it too much to ask?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Try opti bond tyre gel mate, really rate it.


----------



## Covert (Jun 14, 2015)

as above just bought a litre off evil bay for £20 very impressed with it so far , zero fling , and tyres are glossy, ill get some pics ....





Wheels are a bit dirty now , done about 100 mile since i put it on on friday morning


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

was af tyre creme not any good?


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Yep - me too. AS HighStyle is the best I have found so far. Couple of coats with a paint brush - lasts about 3 to 4 weeks for me and no sling.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

SN Tyre Dressing my fav gives nice natural finish with minimum gloss will last for 1-2 weeks I like it beacuse water based product and after finish you can easily clean your applicator by water only and keep it clean for next application .


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Try opti bond tyre gel mate, really rate it.





Covert said:


> as above just bought a litre off evil bay for £20 very impressed with it so far , zero fling , and tyres are glossy, ill get some pics ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might be a shout, not tried Opti... 
How long do you get out of it? :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> was af tyre creme not any good?


Tyre Creme was pretty good but still not what I am after:thumb:



Juke_Fan said:


> Yep - me too. AS HighStyle is the best I have found so far. Couple of coats with a paint brush - lasts about 3 to 4 weeks for me and no sling.


I found high style to look good but in the rain it would just 
Disappear 



MAXI-MILAN said:


> SN Tyre Dressing my fav gives nice natural finish with minimum gloss will last for 1-2 weeks I like it beacuse water based product and after finish you can easily clean your applicator by water only and keep it clean for next application .


Not tried SN, might give it a whirl but was after a bit more than a week though


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've gone through loads but can't seem to beat Zaino z16 tbh


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> I found high style to look good but in the rain it would just Disappear


Odd how it performs differently I can usually get at least two weeks in the rain - must be the tyre make up or sidewall pattern having an effect.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Clean your tyres with apc b4 applying tyre dressing and it last much longer 👍!
Personal choice is Gyeon tyre tried many finally happy 👍


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Pinnacle Black Onyx


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Art de shine nano tyre coat is great..best i have used..


And believe it or not turtle wax platinum tyre dressing as a cheap alternative..


----------



## Covert (Jun 14, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> That might be a shout, not tried Opti...
> How long do you get out of it? :thumb:


Ill let you know , this is the first time ive used it , time will tell if it stands up to rain or not


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Cheers for all the suggestions guy's.... 
I am just wondering if more than a couple of weeks is possible?
Its given me some ideas to try:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Pittsy a lot of bad durability is probably down to your tyre some just don't like dressings. I have Continental contact 5's and they hate dressings. 
Gtech's T1 will last the longest for me but I prefer the look of dodos supernatural. 

Gonz.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I really like the look of Carpro Perl. I use it neat and It looks great and lasts 1-2 weeks + on a poorly prepped tyre. Its also great because you can use it on trim, interior and leather.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use Gyon tire Q2, superb stuff and it protects your tyres as well as add a nice sheen to them.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

soul boy 68 said:


> i use gyon tire q2, superb stuff and it protects your tyres as well as add a nice sheen to them.
> 
> View attachment 42843


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Pittsy a lot of bad durability is probably down to your tyre some just don't like dressings. I have Continental contact 5's and they hate dressings.
> Gtech's T1 will last the longest for me but I prefer the look of dodos supernatural.
> 
> Gonz.


You might be right gonz, i have got bridgestones on my car and never really happy where as Mrs P has got Michelins and they look better :thumb:
Both tyres are prepped in the same way with APC and a brush


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I agree with you Pittsy, yet to find the 'one' for me tried

Gtechniq T1 - not shiny enough
AF satin- about best I've found
AF gloss - ok, little runny
AG tyre shine - bit awkward to apply with trigger bottle

I'm bit sceptical of ones that claim to do everything trim tyres etc
I like a touch of gloss on mine.

Anyone tried Adams or tyromania dd ?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

My thoughts exactly Hufty.... 
Thinking about Adams too:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hufty said:


> I agree with you Pittsy, yet to find the 'one' for me tried
> 
> Gtechniq T1 - not shiny enough
> AF satin- about best I've found
> ...


How many coats of T1 did you do?
Didnt rate dodos tyre wax at all.

Gonz.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I hate that glossy look on tyres, it make `em look cheap and tacky.

I now use 303 Aerospace Protectant as it give me a matt finish / new look on the tyres.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> How many coats of T1 did you do?
> Didnt rate dodos tyre wax at all.
> 
> Gonz.


I did try 2 but still wasn't what I wanted, not enough shine. :wall:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> My thoughts exactly Hufty....
> Thinking about Adams too:thumb:


Been very impressed with Adams and CG, think those US guys have got something.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I find tyre dressings performance and looks depends very much on different tyre manufacturer. I like T1 or Gyeon Tire on my Goodyear F1s but prefer Juicy Details Iced Apple on Pirelli's. I like a shinier look to my tyres.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gyeon Tire is the best I've used, apply to a degreased dry tyre, leave for 10 minutes and wipe or leave naturally dependant on sheen required. For added durability heat up with a hairdryer.


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Give Envy Rubber Lover a try. Best one I have used, and last for ages. http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products-info.asp?id=407http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products-info.asp?id=407


----------



## Flakepop (Jun 4, 2015)

If anyone is willing to try, I used a mix of 50/50 of autosmart high style and vinyl shield and applied with a brush and buffed off, last for ages on the wife's everyday car.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Pittsy said:


> I am just wondering if more than a couple of weeks is possible?


It is for me with espuma, doubt I do mine more than once a month, if not every other month wahtever the weather driven in..


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Two dressings for me. 

Espuma RD50 and Finish Kare #350 Super Polymer Tyre Dressing 

These two ibe found to be excellent and last well considering I do 500 miles a week.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gleammachine said:


> Gyeon Tire is the best I've used, apply to a degreased dry tyre, leave for 10 minutes and wipe or leave naturally dependant on sheen required. For added durability heat up with a hairdryer.


I second that because that's what I use.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I've just bought some highstyle to try buy hear good things about tyresol from krypton kleen


----------



## Tam1314 (Feb 25, 2013)

Amdetails wheel cleaner is amazing stuff. I have just cleaned my trim and tyres and it looks fantastic


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Carpro Perl is my go to tyre dressing, I use Megs Endurance in winter as it last a bit longer but love the finish of Perl


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow what alot of great suggestions.... 
Now just gotta win the lottery and try them all
So do we all think that performance is dependent on the tyre then?


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

No-one has mentioned Ultima Tire & Trim Guard. Lasts a decent amount of time and gives a "new" tyre-look without being too shiny.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Gyeon Tire/ Gtechniq T1 both very similar finish and durability I personal prefer Gyeon Tire because it's a spray rather than a gel.

Slickrims tyre spray again very similar to the above main difference for me between Gyeon Tire and Slickrims is Gyeon is more of a gel spray and Slcikrims is like a QD so runs off my tire applicator


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

have you tried the frost onyx mate,best tyre dressing i have used over lots,hardly use any aswell


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I like the auto finesse Creme, very natural looking to me... seams to perform better on newer tyres i.e. less weathered still playing with it from time to time initial testing survived 2 weeks including a wipe over each time.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry if its been said already, but I have found tyres from different manufacturers respond in different ways to tyre "treatments". And maybe the age of the tyre compound has an effect too. We have three cars which have just recently had tyre changes to include manufacturers: conti, goodyear, vredesteins, bridgestone and michelins. The new vreds looked really good for a decent time with anything on. The conti's even when new, where fussy and I never found a tyre treatment that stayed looking okay for more than 40 miles?

Just saying


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I agree with the above, some tyres just don't seem to like any coatings.

I have a tip run car with nexen tyres, and they love Meguires endurance. I put some on about three months ago, lent the car to my mum who used it for a month in all weathers, and it's been sat through sun and rain since and the tyres still have a lovely deep black finish with a slight sheen. Other tyres I've put it on start looking dull after a week or two.


----------



## Yellowdog (Aug 9, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> I like a Non glossy OEM type finish with no sling and still looks good after 2 weeks... Is it too much to ask?


I have been using Pinnacle Black Onyx Tire Gel this Spring and Summer. You'll get a great satin finish with a wicked black deep if you prep your tyres correctly (APC/brush).

You can control the gloss with how many layers you apply and there's absolutely no sling from it. And you don't get the brown residue.

I have always been a glossy/wet fan (Meg's Endurance) but I really like this natural OEM look you'll get from Black Onyx.

Good luck with your choice and let us know what route you'll take


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Holy moly more suggestions, i have got a sample of opti bond coming from another member so will give that a wizz:thumb:
I wasn't expecting all these suggestions i was just having a rant at how disappointed i am with ones i have used... 
Its really cool to get all these 'real world' suggestions from you guys :thumb:
Thank you all very much, might have to do a big comparison test


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've used Gtechniq T1 since, well slightly before it was put into production and although I've tried a couple or so since then I've pretty much stuck with T1 as I get such a consistently good finish that lasts.


----------



## SpiderSC (May 28, 2008)

I've just found this thread as I am interested to see what others use to create a smart matt finish on tyres. 

I have used Megs Endurance for years (as it lasts a long time) but I haven't been happy with the glossy finish. 

So recently I thought I'd try applying Aerospace 303, which although not a dedicated tyre treatment, it gives the perfect matt finish I have been looking for.

Reading this thread and other threads, it seems that dedicated tyre treatments are rated by some and not by others, many mixed reviews (mainly saying they are too glossy), so just thought I'd throw in my tuppence-worth by saying if you have been thinking the same as me, then definitely try 303. I now feel that I have found the perfect and long term matt-finish tyre product. I use a small polishing pad to apply it - works a treat! 

While some say it doesn't last very long, I can't really comment yet, but if that is the case then I'm not bothered as I see it I'll just have to apply a small amount again to top up the finish.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Non glossy one than it leaves only Swiss vax tire , last around 4 weeks find dressing last much longer when you clean your tire with an APC or grime out product first !


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I've been using Quart's Tyre Dressing http://www.quarts.co.uk/quart-s-tyre-dressing-cleaner.html over the last couple of months. I've never used tyre dressing before so I've nothing to compare it to. A forum member from the GOLF GTI FORUM recommended it. It leaves a nice matt finish and lasts (3-4) weeks.

I've never tried a tyre dressing before (for a couple reasons which I won't go into) as they all seemed to leave a very shiny/gloss finish.

Here's a couple of photos that I've just taken. I'm not sure you can really tell tbh.




*@ Pittsy* It's currently out of stock. I can send you a sample to test? Just send me a PM and I'll sort you out.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

theres a few i use and have had good results with them i'm not too fussy over glossy or matte finish i like to chop and change 

KKD tyresol
Megs enduarance
Juicy Details Iced Apple
Imperial Wax rubber matte (not sure if these are still trading)
Gyeon Q2
Slickrims tyre dressing

all applied after a wash with 1:10 APC and brush and all left to dry naturally after application


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Blackmass said:


> I've been using Quart's Tyre Dressing http://www.quarts.co.uk/quart-s-tyre-dressing-cleaner.html over the last couple of months. I've never used tyre dressing before so I've nothing to compare it to. A forum member from the GOLF GTI FORUM recommended it. It leaves a nice matt finish and lasts (3-4) weeks.
> 
> I've never tried a tyre dressing before (for a couple reasons which I won't go into) as they all seemed to leave a very shiny/gloss finish.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, that looks great :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Best I've used is Finish Kare Top Kote. Lasts longer than any others I've tried even after just one coat.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

for me BLACKFIRE TOTAL ECLIPSE TYRE GEL last 3-4+ :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I like OW Nero, Pinnacle Black Onyx and Dr Beasley's Tyre Conditioner.

For those that don't like the shiny look, then the Dr Beasley's is good as it's quite matte.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`ve just tried Highstyle for the first time on the tyres and was very impressed, megs did nothing.


----------



## mikey_abz (Jun 18, 2009)

Leebo310 said:


> Best I've used is Finish Kare Top Kote. Lasts longer than any others I've tried even after just one coat.


+1

So far this one is my favorites especially if you like OEM Matt look.


----------

